# QG13 in my b11 sentra



## ShaolinSentra (Nov 18, 2005)

hi guys i'm not much of a car person my skills-sets are elsewhere but i have a b11 project car i'm working on (a b11 sentra) and i'm trying to bring it up to standard ive done alot of exterior work already but now i'm lookin to drop a nissan qg13 in it . i'm getting engine and transmission..has anyone here made a swap like that? and may have any advice on it?? i've been told the engine would fit but i need to know what questions i need to be asking... p.s. I'm from the caribbean and a b11 is actually still a usable car down here


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

ShaolinSentra said:


> hi guys i'm not much of a car person my skills-sets are elsewhere but i have a b11 project car i'm working on (a b11 sentra) and i'm trying to bring it up to standard ive done alot of exterior work already but now i'm lookin to drop a nissan qg13 in it . i'm getting engine and transmission..has anyone here made a swap like that? and may have any advice on it?? i've been told the engine would fit but i need to know what questions i need to be asking... p.s. I'm from the caribbean and a b11 is actually still a usable car down here


qg13???? i don't know everything but, are you mistaken? i know of the qg engine but not a 13.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

greenbean699 said:


> qg13???? i don't know everything but, are you mistaken? i know of the qg engine but not a 13.


I assume the qg is a de-stroked qg18 from the B15 sentras? If this is the case, it will not be an easy swap. Motors that readily fit the B11 are the CA, E, and GA series. I'd try one of those first.


----------



## peejay (Nov 14, 2004)

BeEleven said:


> I assume the qg is a de-stroked qg18 from the B15 sentras? If this is the case, it will not be an easy swap. Motors that readily fit the B11 are the CA, E, and GA series. I'd try one of those first.


Isn't the QG just an updated GA?

I'm looking into dropping a QG18 into my '90. Only 70k miles but changing the engine looks easier/cheaper than replacing the timing chain. (I'd yank the engine anyway to get at the chain, and why bother putting that little slug back in?)

Adapt the intake manifold, bing bang boom and done. I don't care about if the engine's getting its fulelst potential, it's just a matter of logistics, GA16i's are impossible to find in junkyards, yet QG18's are common and cheap because there is no demand for them yet.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> I assume the qg is a de-stroked qg18 from the B15 sentras? If this is the case, it will not be an easy swap. Motors that readily fit the B11 are the CA, E, and GA series. I'd try one of those first.


 I would have to agree.. the E-series would be the nearest to the time/tech gap. the QG18 only offers 126HP/128TQ and the GA16DE is 115/108. now if you stay with the E-series you will have 69HP(s) 70 (I) and no tech gap to fill. it's all up to what you want . and if you pay someone ,or do it yourself.
and that will give you the end product.. now where you are will depend on what is avaible to you. best of luck ..
chip-


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

peejay said:


> Isn't the QG just an updated GA?
> 
> I'm looking into dropping a QG18 into my '90. Only 70k miles but changing the engine looks easier/cheaper than replacing the timing chain. (I'd yank the engine anyway to get at the chain, and why bother putting that little slug back in?)
> 
> Adapt the intake manifold, bing bang boom and done. I don't care about if the engine's getting its fulelst potential, it's just a matter of logistics, GA16i's are impossible to find in junkyards, yet QG18's are common and cheap because there is no demand for them yet.


 yes a diffrent engine but the replacement for the base engine for the sentra..


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I think he meant CG13 engine from Nissan Micra K11... and as for the engine swap, I'd prefer dropping E16 to it. CG13DE had 75hp but E16 with euro spec cam has 84hp and more torque... and it's just bolt on fit


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

peejay said:


> Isn't the QG just an updated GA?
> 
> I'm looking into dropping a QG18 into my '90. Only 70k miles but changing the engine looks easier/cheaper than replacing the timing chain. (I'd yank the engine anyway to get at the chain, and why bother putting that little slug back in?)
> 
> Adapt the intake manifold, bing bang boom and done. I don't care about if the engine's getting its fulelst potential, it's just a matter of logistics, GA16i's are impossible to find in junkyards, yet QG18's are common and cheap because there is no demand for them yet.


It would be a waste of time and money. The last time I looked, QGs arent readily customizable. Dont forget you can get engines from Japan....I got mine for 370 shipped. There are oodles of GAs in japan. If you are going to swap then I would drop in a GA16DE...or if you can find one...an e15et.


----------



## ShaolinSentra (Nov 18, 2005)

Tee Koo said:


> I think he meant CG13 engine from Nissan Micra K11... and as for the engine swap, I'd prefer dropping E16 to it. CG13DE had 75hp but E16 with euro spec cam has 84hp and more torque... and it's just bolt on fit



actually i really mean the QG13, I live in Trinidad in the caribbean and we have the 1.3 qg down here they come in the nissan Y11 chassis ADvan...we get our cars from japan, so i would understand the difference. Even the B15's you all have looks completely different to the B15 we have here and ours come with the QG15 engines


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Doesnt sound like its gonna be easy. I would look for an e15et if you are going to upgrade to anything.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

peejay said:


> I'm looking into dropping a QG18 into my '90. Only 70k miles but changing the engine looks easier/cheaper than replacing the timing chain. (I'd yank the engine anyway to get at the chain, and why bother putting that little slug back in?)
> 
> Adapt the intake manifold, bing bang boom and done. I don't care about if the engine's getting its fulelst potential, it's just a matter of logistics, GA16i's are impossible to find in junkyards, yet QG18's are common and cheap because there is no demand for them yet.


Check your junkyards! The GA16i B12's are plentiful around my yards, usually there are 7 or 8 cars to toy with. 
Theres a few problems your going to have with a QG18DE swap:
* The motor and transmission mounts do not line up with the B12 mount locations. Your going to need to brace and drill the engine bay. 
*The transmission linkages wont swap over, some custom work will be needed to mate the shifter locations. 
*Wiring hell. Your best bet would be to strip and swap as much of the B15 harness as possible. 

Not to say that it cant be done, but I certainly would't use the words 'cheaper' or 'easier' to describe a swap to anythin other than simply putting another GA16i! If your looking for cheaper, buy a nice set of wrenches that can work in tight spaces, a mirror and a maglight and fix the timing chain! Even a dealership will fix it for you for less money than a motor swap!

-Nick


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would go for a SR20 before I would a QG18. And what sentrastud said...GA16i's are plentiful...ESPECIALLY IN JAPAN. I have seen pics of them lined up for 100's of feet on shelves. Oh and a reminder...if that thing makes a loud diesel racket after you get the chain on...then something aint right!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Have you thought about a GA15? Arent they like a dime a dozen on your side or the pond?


----------



## DSMPOWERED (Sep 20, 2005)

peejay said:


> Isn't the QG just an updated GA?
> 
> I'm looking into dropping a QG18 into my '90. Only 70k miles but changing the engine looks easier/cheaper than replacing the timing chain. (I'd yank the engine anyway to get at the chain, and why bother putting that little slug back in?)
> 
> Adapt the intake manifold, bing bang boom and done. I don't care about if the engine's getting its fulelst potential, it's just a matter of logistics, GA16i's are impossible to find in junkyards, yet QG18's are common and cheap because there is no demand for them yet.


Peejay, this sounds right up your alley. Yes, I am the same "DSMPOWERED" from the RX7 Club.


----------



## ShaolinSentra (Nov 18, 2005)

Just an update ..i decided to keep my E13 and just do some mods to it get it up to mark ... a guy had asked me to upload some pics so here some pics below


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice car.:thumbup: 
This looks like exactly the car we have here in Africa. The best bet I can give you is to go with the E16s, it bolts straight in, you can even use your current transmission.
As for upgrading the E16s, put up the branches and freeflow, have the carb cleaned and put a K&N Pancake airfilter in, you will be quite surprised. 
I did this swap on my B12, I have only recently pulled ou the E16s and installed a CA18DE, but I won't recommend it, as it is costly to install and the wiring.:jawdrop:


----------



## ShaolinSentra (Nov 18, 2005)

right now i've got extractors with 2" pipe exaust but i was wonderiing about that K&N pancake..will that fit poperly on my carb ?? a friend also recomended the B14 spark plugs, any take on that ......p.s thanks man i take pride in that car took alot to have it looking like that.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

thats nice man! what kinda suspension do you have on it? 
oh btw K and N makes a filter especially for the E13 the part number for kandn is E-1050

http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=E-1050


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, I bet you did spend a pretty penny on the car, but it was worth it!!!
Your currnet carb should be a Mitsubishi twin barrel downdraught, the K&N would fit right on. It must sound very impressive with that exhasut system on, wait untill you have the K&N fitted, it make a real sporty sound.
Good luck.


----------



## ShaolinSentra (Nov 18, 2005)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> thats nice man! what kinda suspension do you have on it?
> oh btw K and N makes a filter especially for the E13 the part number for kandn is E-1050
> 
> http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=E-1050


Hey thanks a mil for that info man thats great. and powerball you got me pumped now cuz when i had done over the exaust i was really impressed with the sound of the car ...cant wait to get that filter in.


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet.  
I have recently seen a guy do a SR20 swap in a B11 - jikes!!!!

Yes, get that air filter in there and let me know how it sounds.:jump:


----------



## buddhikaniroshan (Aug 2, 2015)

my car is nissan vy 11 and engine qg 13.suddenly one mornning it cannot start and i scan th car .error p0335.i replaced crank shaft possition senser.but still error po335.now i'm serching ECU for my car .YN A56 -Q92 A75 1206.BUT still not found. please help me.i'm in sri lanka.th

thank you.


----------

